# is subcools soil mix suppose to be mildewey



## cassiefras (Nov 14, 2009)

I mixed a batch of subcools super soil. I used cow manure instead of worm casings. I added water and put into rubbermaid containers to cook. I waited 6 weeks and uncovered the pots and there was a small section of the soil covered in midew, that looked almost like spider webs is this normal and can i use the soil. Thank you for any help.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

why  would  ya  use  cow  crap  and  not  worm cast???  where  the  Nitro  comeing  from?..also  may  be  benaficial and  ya  may  want  to  mix  it  in...just  my thaughts


take  care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## cassiefras (Nov 14, 2009)

the cow manure was readily available at lowes. I thought it would be comparable to the worm casings, next time around, I will have the worm casings. I also thought that the mildewey growth could also be beneficial substances growing. That is why I am asking if anyone has experienced this when using subcools recipe


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey man,

I whitish mychorriazael web look to the soil is a very good thing...  The humates in the soil have the funghi doin a conga line with the bacteria & I'm tellin' ya...   It's a PARTY down there!  Give 'em some ie molasses or Sweet or Bud Candy for sugar carbos for your beasties every 3-4 weeks and they'll keep your organics percolating right along...  I dunno what cow poo will do but soon you will!  

Happy Growing!


----------



## cassiefras (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome, this is great news. I will also add some molasses. Thank you


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 16, 2009)

I see that SubCools Soil made into the "The Best of High Times" , "Grow Guide 2009"  thats cool, I may try to make up a batch of this in the spring, and give it a try.  No nutes needed through the whole grow using this super soil correct?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 16, 2009)

If it bothers you to look at it, try turning/aerating your soil. Try to bring the bottom to the top and vise versa.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Nov 23, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I see that SubCools Soil made into the "The Best of High Times" , "Grow Guide 2009"  thats cool, I may try to make up a batch of this in the spring, and give it a try.  No nutes needed through the whole grow using this super soil correct?



you are correct.  the organic food is the Bone Meal, Blood Meal, Kelp Meal or any other Meals added and no need for chemical nutes. 

look into bat guano to make Teas with as an occasional feed.  if your interested in Teas then here is a thread from another site with some recipes. 

   Mother Mary's Tea Recipes

*The measurments below are for a one gallon tea bubbler.When making teas in smaller containers,simply adjust the recipe or dilute the final tea with water.

*In these recipes,brew the tea with an airstone in a one gallon container for 24 to 48 hours.When you're done brewing,strain it through a nylon stocking (for topical/sprayer applications) or a standard strainer (for normal watering applications) and cut it 50/50 using dechlorinated water.

*Fungi-dominant tea compost should be mixed together and kept very wet for three to seven days prior to brewing.Store it high in a room,near the ceiling and in the dark.The microlife and fungi populations will really bloom if you place a heating pad-set to low-below the container (shoot for 68-75 degrees fahrenheit;20-24 degrees celsius).After three days,it will be visibly booming with fungus (what I call "Santa's Beard").Put this in your tea brewer and bubble it (in place of regular compost).

*Prepare for the container to foam up and bubble over.You should place a tray under your tea bubbler and avoid any electrical or other items that may be damaged or unsafe around the bubbling water.



Vegetattive Stage Recipe

* One Gallon Water *: R/O water,rain water,distilled etc. etc.

* One Teaspoon Black Strap Molasses (unsulfured)1-0-5)*:
Be sure to use only the unsulfured variety.This is because sulfur kills microlife,especially fungus (unless it's elemental sulfur in small ratios).

* One Teaspoon liquid Alaskan Fish Fertilizer (5-1-1)*:
Fungus and bacteria both love fish ferts and go nuts reproducing when it's included.

* One Cup Earthworm Castings (vermicompost) or good outdoor compost*:
Vermicompost provides humates,enzymes,protozoa,nemat odes,bacteria,fungus ,trace elements,secondary and primary nutrients.

* One Teaspoon Fox Farms Peace Of Mind All Purpose (5-5-5) *:
Food for the microlife that balances the pH of the tea (to about 6.5-7.2).






Flowering Stage Recipes

* One Teaspoon Black Strap Molasses (unsulfured) (1-0-5) *:
An excellent source of potassium during flowering;bacteria prefer these simple sugars,whereas the fungus prefer more complex sugars derived from various organic matter.

* One Teaspoon Fox Farms Peace Of Mind All Purpose (5-5-5) *:
Food for the microlife that balances the pH of the tea (to about 6.5-7.2).

* One Teaspoon High Phosphorous Bat Guano (0-4-0) *:
Fungi love this nutrient and will deliver it to the plant roots.

* One cup Earthworm Castings (vermicompost) or regular compost *:
Good balance of nutrient (trace and secondary).Also a source for microbes and beneficial elements.

* One teaspoon Maxicrop liquid or 1/2 teaspoon water soluble Maxicrop or kelp/seaweed extract (dry) *:
A fungal favorite,this is a key tea ingredient that produces a good ratio of happy fungus.It's also booming with trace elements,some nitrogen,and some potassium.

* 1/4 teaspoon Micronized (soft) Rock Phosphate *:
Fungus attach to the rock phosphate and grow on it.Also a prime source for phosphorous,magnesium & sulfur.




Fungus Dominant (halfway through flowering) Recipes

* 1/2 cup Earthworm Castings *:
See above.

* 1/2 cup Mushroom Compost *:
This is fungus waiting to happen.A rich source of fungal spores and dense organic matter that fungi like to eat.

* Two tablespoons Powdered,100% Natural rolled oats *:
Fungi love this nutrient and will deliver it to the plant roots.

* Two teaspoons Kelp Meal *:
I use kelp meal for several reasons.It's organic matter that fungi like to attach themselves to.Fungi love kelp extracts as a primary food source and the rich trace elements and potassium it introduces.

* 1/4 teaspoon Micronized (soft) Rock Phosphate *:
Fungus attach to the rock phosphate and grow on it.Also a prime source of phosphorous,magnesium and sulfur.


The earthworm castings,mushroom compost,oatmeal,and kelp meal are first mixed together and made very wet.After fungus has grown on this blend,place it in your tea bubbler for 24 hours with some additional liquid (or water soluble) kelp/seaweed extract and Micronized (soft) rock phosphate. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  __________________

  lately I have been using kelp meal. I will take a pot and heat water to boil. I add a heaping handful of kelp meal or two (groworganic.com #11 bag)
To that some azomite, guano, molasses, Epsom salts, green sand and fish emulsion. 

I let the kelp cook in the water but not long. Just wanting to get it hot like tea would be.

Then i set it off and let it cool some.. the rest I add when it's still warm but not hot really. the amounts are guesstimates. 

It can set out for a day or two no problem. If you want an active microbe population add the fish tank bubbler and add a handful of healthy garden soil then bubble an hour or two.

Strain and water when it's ambient. 

So far so good.. That's my latest experiment with feeding.. I have some 1 gallon moms now. Still top dressing but also liquid feeding..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Very interesting info!!!  I think this should be sticky'd, but I have it saved just in case.  Thanks a million SSH!


----------



## cassiefras (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the great responses and useful information.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Nov 24, 2009)

found some more info on organic meals and minerals with the NPK values at the below link.  

hXXp://www.onlinepot.org/grow/NPKCharts.htm


----------



## KushmasterJ (Jan 3, 2010)

If you used manure instead of worm castings then you didnt mix a batch of subcools supersoil. I dont understand why you wouldnt just follow his recipe, if you dont then you shouldnt expect to get his results. Worm castings are not very expensive and are readily available from many places.


----------



## Qman (Jan 7, 2010)

^^^ 

I use str8 R/O pH'd at 7.0, that's it, except for the Bud Candy now and then

I did not stray from the recipe at all, for sure did not substitute Cow Manure for Worm Castings. I don't understand skimping on such a important part of the recipe (it's like using hot-dogs instead of steak) - This is not subcools recipe, its more like your own concoction....

My results are at the top of this page *BPOTM* and I followed Subs recipe, and didn't substitute. You can also see my results here, along with a few recipe variations...

If you are trying to save $ I don't understand that either. My mix cost me only $200(ish) and that's good for 2 batches (well,,, batches for me. I'm finishing off my first batch now). I have a closet full of AN that I'm stuck with that I have I'd say $6~700 tied up into it. Point is, why be cheap when it's not that expensive anyway


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 8, 2010)

THe worm castings are super critical to the soil mix.

What you have is only a part of subcools mix. 
Careful, Steer manuer is "Hot" meaning acidic. Watch your ph.


----------

